# help Recognizing Hair Loss on primo



## USSLiberty (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi, i am on my 3rd cycle (1st w/ a dht), decided to try primo @ 600mg/wk and Test at 400mg/wk, been really liking the dry look of primo. Going great so far

i wanted to play it somewhat safe on the hairline, and i read way too many mixed messages about primo being hair safe or harsh on hair, figured id give it a try and switch it out to non-DHT stuff if i had any issues.

so i want to keep a close eye on any potential hair issues, so that i can switch to something safer if i have any problems before it gets bad. i am about 4.5 wks into the cycle, and havent noticed any shedding or substantial amount of hair on pillow, etc... i have been using finasteride and ketonazole shampoo.. 

when i run my hands through my hair and pull between my fingers, i will notice 0-3 hairs. when i do the pull test on a small section, i usually see 0, sometimes 1 hair. but on the "comb test" i see up to 20 hairs. according to the studies ive read, 10 is the average for men without hair loss (on the comb test). not noticing anything substantial on my pillow, maybe 2-8 hairs a night. apparently, men lose 40-100 hairs a day normally, but my hair is very short on the sides, so i figure i probably am not seeing all of it. definitely no clumps or anything though

what i'd like to know is, what does it look like when you are having definite hair loss / shedding in the early stages? is it considerably more than this? ive read that itching is an early sign, and in the last week ive definitely noticed slight (definitely not severe) itch. any early warning signs you could recommend i look out for to catch it early?

im considering dropping my primo dose to 500mg/wk and leaving test at 400mg/wk or possibly raising it a bit. i really like the effects of primo, and  am not having any issues yet (beyond whats described), but just want to play it safe and get an idea of what red flags to watch out for so i can adjust before anything irreversible happened

thanks in advance for any advice / experience shared


----------



## GearPro (Aug 17, 2019)

I don’t have anything that even resembles an answer to your question, honestly. I’m just seriously impressed at the amount of research you did on hair loss. I had no idea there was a standard number of hairs that men lost in a day. Who knew? Normally I would tell guys to quit worrying about their hair and just shave it, but you are clearly never going to do that. I don’t have any idea what to look for. Fortunately for me, I have great hair genetics. I’ve never lost even a little bit of hair on any type of gear, even running ridiculous amounts of it. The rest of my genetics are complete crap, though, so that doesn’t feel like much of a win. Good luck bro.


----------



## USSLiberty (Aug 17, 2019)

thanks for the reply 

i research the heck out of everything im interested in (made a career out of it)

im not stressing over it or anything, just not exactly sure what it looks like when people have active shedding, or how to recognize the early stages. if i get to where its an issue i will absolutely shave it and blast some masteron and tren lol.. but im trying to play it safe until that point

i honestly dont think i have any issues, no one in my family has any issues.. i just know i can adjust to something safer (T + finasteride) rather than messing with DHTs if i can recognize any issues soon enough, so im trying to figure out exactly what to look for 

no thinning, no hair in drain or on pillow, only see hair when im actively looking for it with comb or pull test. definitely no visual issues or anything. just curious as to where to draw the line exactly, and what people mean when they say something is causing them to shed, relative to what i am describing

here are a few of the resources i found btw, in case anyone else is interested:

Standardizing the comb test:
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamadermatology/fullarticle/419780

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2938572/

https://nyulangone.org/conditions/hair-loss/diagnosis

https://www.webmd.com/skin-problems...80616/quick-test-may-help-spot-male-hair-loss

https://lifehacker.com/two-simple-ways-to-check-if-your-hair-loss-is-within-no-1789109137

one problem is that the standards for the pull test and the comb test are WILDLY different


----------



## mazrim (Aug 17, 2019)

GearPro said:


> I don’t have anything that even resembles an answer to your question, honestly. I’m just seriously impressed at the amount of research you did on hair loss. I had no idea there was a standard number of hairs that men lost in a day. Who knew?



Lol, yep. Very educational post.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 19, 2019)

USSLiberty said:


> Hi, i am on my 3rd cycle (1st w/ a dht), decided to try primo @ 600mg/wk and Test at 400mg/wk, been really liking the dry look of primo. Going great so far
> 
> i wanted to play it somewhat safe on the hairline, and i read way too many mixed messages about primo being hair safe or harsh on hair, figured id give it a try and switch it out to non-DHT stuff if i had any issues.
> 
> ...



If you have a predisposition for hair loss you are most likely going to go bald anyway. Of course certain hormones will make it happen faster. You act carefree about it but something tells me you stress about it more than you make out in your post. Unless you just like to research everything as you state but still you took the time to do teh research so it must play on your mind. I went bald very early and never let it make me become insecure. I didn't mind it at all (well I did at the start) but I never let it effect the way I was with women. Some men fall apart due to baldness and really make it a much bigger issue that it really is. I would work on why you feel the way do about the prospect of going bald. The more you build it up in your head the worst it will be when your hair finally does disappear.

Regarding hormones just be sensible with doses and compounds. Blocking DHT conversion is important but I would never recommend someone stay on drugs such as finasteride. Implementing shorter esters of more unknown compounds you may want to trial would be worthwhile. That way you can see how you react and if it's not good you can stop and the drug won't be in your system too long. Whereas with longer esters you may start getting side effects and the drug is in your system for 1 month after you stop injecting.

I don't know your exact goals but you could minimize AAS usage but start incorporating other things such as HGH and Insulin. Those 2 combined with some test (you are blocking dht) would be a great stack for any goals. Plus with just using 1 sex hormone it's a very simple to monitor/control things over time. Although you may have been going bald in 5 years anyway off all hormones so you're fucked regardless


----------



## USSLiberty (Aug 21, 2019)

thanks for the feedback and great advice 

i dont think i am predisposed, no one in my family has any hair loss on either side, but ofc elevating my DHT beyond my family's might make a difference.  i wouldnt say im carefree, but definitely not stressed about it, im just a really thorough person (in everything) and want to monitor it to find out if im one of the people who can use primo and keep their hair WITHOUT waiting until noticing major issues to switch to something safer

im not paranoid about it or anything (or i wouldnt be trying anything DHT-based at all), i just figure if i actively monitor it i might be able to recognize the signs of any issues early so that i can quickly adjust (drop the primo/DHT) and run something safer (like my previous cycles of test + finasteride + low dose gh) before any issues develop, if that makes sense

i wouldnt let it wreck my confidence either way, if i was having major issues id just say screw the physique look, shave my head and go the mass monster route (which would be fun af  ). just want to know exactly what i should be looking for if i want to catch any issues in time to adjust

so as long as im not seeing significant (more than 10 hairs a night) amounts of hair on my pillow or while shampooing, im probably fine and should just stay on course? 

i really like the dry look of my gains on this cycle, much better than the wet look of higher t ... hope im one of the ones that can use primo without issues, since its my favorite so far


----------



## Concreteguy (Aug 21, 2019)

USSLiberty, welcome to AnaSci friend. I love your current stack. AS mentioned, if your going to lose your hair it's going to happen. The DHT will accelerate it a little. I think you should enjoy having the extra muscles and do what ever you can to slow down the hair loss while being on gear.


----------



## ketsugo2 (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m 54 been using gear since 35ish , along side always had Minoxidil which now you can get 10% plus I use nizoral have a laser comb and helmet . All my male relatives been bald since 25.  When Rogain was invented I began , I didn’t wait until bald because to me that is too late . Then the FDA approved lazer , many agree nizerol plus I like the Nioxin hair care line I have full head hair friggin grey lol but it’s thick lol


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2019)

i went from taking 1 mg of propecia to 5mg of finasteride a day prescribed to me by my doc.. noticed a huge difference... my bald spot grew back in on 5mg  a day... 1mg a day didnt do that... i was on decca and test too


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 22, 2019)

USSLiberty said:


> thanks for the feedback and great advice
> 
> i dont think i am predisposed, no one in my family has any hair loss on either side, but ofc elevating my DHT beyond my family's might make a difference.  i wouldnt say im carefree, but definitely not stressed about it, im just a really thorough person (in everything) and want to monitor it to find out if im one of the people who can use primo and keep their hair WITHOUT waiting until noticing major issues to switch to something safer
> 
> ...



I would just carry on with what you are doing as you seem to be on a good path and are happy and that's the most important thing. A stranger online doesn't know more than you do so trust your gut. If you develop and side effects just change things.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 22, 2019)

Have you tried caffeine shampoo? I have had good results using it.


----------



## GearPro (Aug 22, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> Have you tried caffeine shampoo? I have had good results using it.



I’m a little confused. Is that a typo, or is there actually shampoo that has caffeine added to it?


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 22, 2019)

GearPro said:


> I’m a little confused. Is that a typo, or is there actually shampoo that has caffeine added to it?



No typo. It helpd thicken up my hair a lot. I have read it's good for androgenetic alopecia and reduces the amount of lost hair. It's been shown to perform similar to minoxidil which is also very good. I will find a study as there should be a few different ones.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5804833/


----------



## GearPro (Aug 23, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> No typo. It helpd thicken up my hair a lot. I have read it's good for androgenetic alopecia and reduces the amount of lost hair. It's been shown to perform similar to minoxidil which is also very good. I will find a study as there should be a few different ones.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5804833/



Extremely interesting. Thanks for the link. Today I learned.


----------



## Thermo (Aug 24, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Extremely interesting. Thanks for the link. Today I learned.



Shasta - I did too!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2019)

Primo has never been bad for me. Although I will look into caffeine shampoo. If it's absorbed through the scalp will it give you energy?


----------



## odin (Aug 27, 2019)

Viking said:


> Primo has never been bad for me. Although I will look into caffeine shampoo. If it's absorbed through the scalp will it give you energy?



I don't think it works like that even if caffeine can penetrate the skin. There is only a very small amount of caffeine in the shampoo. I read about it on here years ago. You can get caffeine patches that work though.


----------

